# Wreck Fishing 01-30



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

Myself and a friend are heading out on the Gambler Wed morning. Anybody interested? 20-40 mile wrecks. Leave dock in Pt. Pleasant 7 am return 5 pm


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Hey David, Hopefully you will be able to make it out this time. Did you make reservations this time? I hear that the weather is not looking too favorably this coming up week. Good luck on your adventure and tight lines.

Wednesday, Jan 31
High: 34 °F RealFeel®: 19 °F
Cold with partial sunshine

I guess this isn't too bad at all.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

That's typical Cod fishing weather. Just dress like you were going deeer hunting and things will be fine.

We were going to go this past wed and personal lives messed things up. So we're gonna come down. Wanna go?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd definately like to go but won't be able to get out there. I've been doing some reading in Saltwater mag and cod fishing up in Montauk is spose to be one the hottest spots for cods. I been hearing that there hasn't been an abundant amount of cods being caught due to the overfishing from the commercial boats. Supposedly, February is prime cod fishing time. There have been some being caught off the wrecks as well as Ling. Hopefully, you will have a blast and be on some nice eatin cod.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

You are correct about the overfishing. Off the Mas coast they have closed the Stellwagen band to commercial fishing and they ahve good cod fishing there. here it's a hit or miss thing and usually ony a few cod are landed on each trip. But the ling and pollock are still around.


----------

